# Wilbur Allen Bow



## poppa (Nov 26, 2004)

I have seen them sell on EBay as high as $120 and as low as $60 or $70.

poppa
poppa


----------



## >>>---dg--> (Dec 28, 2002)

Hi Mike, 

I collect some of these old Allen bows and have between 25 or 30. I have gave as little as $10.00 for one and as much as $250.00 for one. I would say on the average I have given around $60.00 to $70.00 dollars depending on the model and condition of the Allen bow. I was shooting archery back in the early 60's with Bear recurve bows and then in 1968 I bought my first compound bow it was an Allen because thats all there was. They were being made in Billings Missouri and I lived near Mountain Grove, Missouri. I made many of a trip to the factory in Billings to get repairs made to these old bows. The limbs would brake real easy and the cables would come apart, but boy was they fun to shoot. I had the same feeling with those Allens as I do now days with a new Hoyt or Mathews. Hope this is of some help to you. Enjoy the old Allen bow if you got it, but I wouldn't draw it if I was you it worth more if its not broken up.

Have a Great year of archery 
>>>---dg-->
Don


----------

